

Ask HN: What are the best tools to accept different currencies? - caublestone

I am building an e-commerce site and I want to be able to accept payments from all currencies. What tools allow me easily implement this and convert the currency to US$ on my side?
======
nreece
SaaSy supports multiple currencies - <http://saasy.com> However, their fees is
comparatively high.

The other option is PayPal.

